# 2008 rogue sl sport OBD codes



## NEthingButFord (May 24, 2021)

So I came across this Nissan for $1500. Has roughly 155xxx miles. Needs some parts replaced, mostly suspension stuff. But has these codes: 
P0725
P0826
P1701
P0776
P0868

could there be one sensor/part that’s causing all these codes?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Nope. Tranny is shot.


----------

